# Thomas is down



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Is any one making replacement gears for Thomas, as in Bachman. One running at a hospital has stripped his.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you find them, please share, I intend to get one, and from what I understand, I would want spares for the future. (from the initial reviews of the drivetrain). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine in the shop has been doing well. Ran all last Christmas season, and did our Open House last month. We have a steep incline in the shop, but pulls no cars. With the length of Anna and Clarbell, wanted to derail on a tight S curve.

I have 2 phone number to try today for the gears.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Eek! 

That would cause a preschool uprising. The national guard guys feel real silly turning out in their riot gear to disburse 3 ft tall people. Save them this embarassment!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike just curious, how many hours do you estimate the engine had on it before going down?


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We had our Thomas rebuilt by Barry Olson from Barry's Big Trains in Phoenix. 

It's a whole new motor block - only downside is that the eyes will no longer 
move. Nobody seems to have noticed.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The gearboxes and gears are on bachmann's website under parts....


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I am supposed to receive a New Thomas, as soon as they are available again, to fit a new drive to it.

I just heard about a Thomas that failed, seems that the warranty is the best answer, until I can build something for it.

Barry - BBT


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Thomas that has failed was running at a Hospital in Ne. I do not know how much it ran. The one in my shop is doing well.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We have had one running all summer long on our Vines RR which has 1000 ft of track. We even ran it on our trolly line that has the reverse unit and have had no issues with it so far.I did make sure to add power pick up from the center drivers as thy where not connected. Simple conversion. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have only seen one Bachmann Thomas. At a public garden railway up in Ohio. He had an LGB powered circus tender behind him...now we know why. 

Note Thomas scrutineering being conducted by a family member, who knows more LGB than Bachmann and also noticed this:


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this a Bachmann or Lionel Thomas? If it's Lionel, good luck. I got the last one that Lionel had. NWSL may have the gears. Also check with North Lima Trainworks.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

George, the one I was talking about is Bachman. Doc said it may have 100+ hours.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

100+ hours is not a lot. It is covered under warranty. Send it back to Bachmann with $20 and they'll fix it.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Duh,

If I learn to read I would be all set! The below is for anyone that has the Lionel version of Thomas. As far as Bachmann, you can send it back to them and if it is stil under warranty they will replace the gears free (just cost shipping), otherwise it is $50 plus hsipping (one way). Pick up an old Lionel one as I have never had the gears go on that an my grandkids have had to run it over 200 hours! 

Now on to the original replay.









All,
You can get replacement gears at North Lima Trainworks. They have all of the old Lionel parts. You can call Lionel during the day they will get you the part number for the gear assembly and then you can order it from NLTW. 

I have two of them and here are some part number for items you will want to have:

818-5101-245 Main gear
818-5120-160 Blue idler gear (on side)
818-5121-245 Drive rods (pick up several of these as they wear out)
818-5121-156 Complete drive train/gear assembly (gears, etc )

I know the gear assemblies are $2 each! I picked up a bunch of spare parts (since I have two of the Thomas and a James here).

Here is their web site: www.north*limatrainworks*.com/ 
They are great folks to work with, however don't call them for part numbers, only Lionel knows what goes where as these folks simply purchased ALL of the OLD Lionel inventory of parts and now sell it. 


I hope this helps.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the new version. Surprised that you had the gear problem. As said sent it back and let them repair. We have put many Hrs on ours at the Vines and have had no issues with it. Later RJD


----------

